# Note 20 Ultra and bias online reviews



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

So I bought this phone to test out and there is one major thing that none of the youtube videos pointed out and kind of an obvious thing to mention. How bloody heavy it is. Its really heavy. The heaviest phone I've picked up. Honestly I'm so sick of these online reviews being paid for by the manufacturers. None of them are real. I went and bought a Prius c going by online reviews. Did any of them say how uncomfortable and shit this car is. Nope. 

I'll have to play with it some more to say what else I don't like about.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Note 20 Ultra is 7.33 ounces according to the internet. The Note 9, my phone, is 7.09 ounces. The phone seems super light to me. Maybe by comparison to other modern phones it has some weight to it, but it is much slimmer and lighter than phones I had in high school.

So to me it seems great... But then I'm also used to carrying pistols in my pocket. I always have at least one in my pocket. My lightest pistols are around 10 ounces, such as the Kel-Tec P32. I never even notice that gun in my pocket it is so light. Same thing with my cell phone. I never notice it at all.

In fact, pistols that weigh up to 20 ounces aren't too bad at all to carry in my pockets IMO. I've often carried pistols as heavy as 40 ounces in my pocket and that can get a bit annoying, but anything under 20 ounces seems fine to me.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Note 20 Ultra is 7.33 ounces according to the internet. The Note 9, my phone, is 7.09 ounces. The phone seems super light to me. Maybe by comparison to other modern phones it has some weight to it, but it is nothing like cell phone I had in high school.
> 
> So to me it seems great... But then I'm also used to carrying pistols in my pocket. I always have at least one in my pocket. My lightest pistols are around 10 ounces, such as the Kel-Tec P32. I never even notice that gun in my pocket it is so light. Same thing with my cell phone. I never notice it at all.
> 
> In fact, pistols that weigh up to 20 ounces aren't too bad at all to carry in my pockets IMO. I've often carried pistols as heavy as 40 ounces in my pocket and that can get a bit annoying, but anything under 20 ounces seems fine to me.


Well I'm coming off a note 8 which is at 6.8 grams.

Lol of course your carrying a pistol lol Americans and their guns lol


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

RideshareDog said:


> Well I'm coming off a note 8 which is at 6.8 grams.
> 
> Lol of course your carrying a pistol lol Americans and their guns lol


Come on.
Canada too
I follow those gang wars in Canada people were getting shot every day
https://vancouversun.com/news/local...ified-machine-gun-found-in-bushes-court-hears


Trafficat said:


> Note 20 Ultra is 7.33 ounces according to the internet. The Note 9, my phone, is 7.09 ounces. The phone seems super light to me. Maybe by comparison to other modern phones it has some weight to it, but it is much slimmer and lighter than phones I had in high school.
> 
> So to me it seems great... But then I'm also used to carrying pistols in my pocket. I always have at least one in my pocket. My lightest pistols are around 10 ounces, such as the Kel-Tec P32. I never even notice that gun in my pocket it is so light. Same thing with my cell phone. I never notice it at all.
> 
> In fact, pistols that weigh up to 20 ounces aren't too bad at all to carry in my pockets IMO. I've often carried pistols as heavy as 40 ounces in my pocket and that can get a bit annoying, but anything under 20 ounces seems fine to me.


Canada &#127464;&#127462;


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

RideshareDog said:


> So I bought this phone to test out and there is one major thing that none of the youtube videos pointed out and kind of an obvious thing to mention. How bloody heavy it is. Its really heavy. The heaviest phone I've picked up. Honestly I'm so sick of these online reviews being paid for by the manufacturers. None of them are real. I went and bought a Prius c going by online reviews. Did any of them say how uncomfortable and shit this car is. Nope.
> 
> I'll have to play with it some more to say what else I don't like about.


With everything that's going on in the world, your biggest issue is your $1300US phone, a phone by design is larger, is that it's a little heavy?

BTW, I just googled Note 20 Ultra and some of the first results listed say the phone is "too large" and "heavy" and "awkward".

Maybe expand your research past YouTube before buying, eh.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

wallae said:


> Come on.
> Canada too
> I follow those gang wars in Canada people were getting shot every day
> https://vancouversun.com/news/local...ified-machine-gun-found-in-bushes-court-hears
> ...


Ya we have your guns being flooded to our gangs not regular people. We don't have an obsession with guns here. Omg don't take away my aka 47. I can't live without my milatary grade gun. Craziness



Taxi2Uber said:


> With everything that's going on in the world, your biggest issue is your $1300US phone, a phone by design is larger, is that it's a little heavy?
> 
> BTW, I just googled Note 20 Ultra and some of the first results listed say the phone is "too large" and "heavy" and "awkward".
> 
> Maybe expand your research past YouTube before buying, eh.


I'll admit my research was Samsung paid for reviewers on YouTube


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

RideshareDog said:


> Well I'm coming off a note 8 which is at 6.8 grams.
> 
> Lol of course your carrying a pistol lol Americans and their guns lol


No, no it is not 6.8 grams
Sorry, but that information isn't even close to accurate.

That would be 0.0149914 lbs (1.5% of a pound) where a 6 ounce phone would be 37.5% of a pound



Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> No, no it is not 6.8 grams
> Sorry, but that information isn't even close to accurate.
> 
> That would be 0.0149914 lbs (1.5% of a pound) where a 6 ounce phone would be 37.5% of a pound


6.9 oz (this is the weight of your old phone not 6.8 grams) so less than .5 ounce heavier than your old phone.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

RideshareDog said:


> Ya we have your guns being flooded to our gangs not regular people. We don't have an obsession with guns here. Omg don't take away my aka 47. I can't live without my milatary grade gun. Craziness
> 
> 
> I'll admit my research was Samsung paid for reviewers on YouTube


The Uber driver who shot and assailant was not a normal guy?

i'm actually a pretty liberal guy
I don't care about AK47s
I would gladly trade away the military grade weapons for reciprocal carry and must issue gun permits

but the Democrats only take

And gun permits has been a cash cow for bribes
They could care less about racism in this case&#128514;

Poor black girl with a stalker
App goes right to trash
Rich white guy in Beverly Hills gets his permit issue right away
All permit holders on the list of donors






Sheriff Lee Baca and the Gun-Gift Connection - LA Weekly


The L.A. County Sheriff's Department is known in gun-rights circles for being stingy with concealed-weapons permits. Sheriff Lee Baca has total discretion over who is allowed to get a permit, and he hasn't given out many. As of May 2012, only 341 people had been granted them, according to...




www.laweekly.com





This happened to me too in another state. The police chief told me to go see a lawyer for a letter of recommendation
1000 bucks


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

wallae said:


> The Uber driver who shot and assailant was not a normal guy?
> 
> i'm actually a pretty liberal guy
> I don't care about AK47s
> ...


Liberals don't want to ban all guns just the assault rifles but nooooooo you guys get your panties in a bunch at any restrictions to your precious gun laws


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

RideshareDog said:


> TV Liberals don't want to ban all guns just the assault rifles but nooooooo you guys get your panties in a bunch at any restrictions to your precious gun laws


Lol
And BS 
2015 Hillary Clinton said the Supreme Court got it "wrong on the Second Amendment." In point of fact, we weren't even supposed to hear her say this. When Hillary said this, she was at the home of John Zaccaro, who is the widower of the late Geraldine Ferraro. Ferraro was a congresswoman and, in 1984, the Democratic Party's vice-presidential nominee. On the recording you can hear these wealthy and/or connected people applaud after Hillary says, "I was proud when my husband took [the National Rifle Association] on, and we were able to ban assault weapons, but he had to put a sunset on so 10 years later. Of course [President George W.] Bush wouldn't agree to reinstate them&#8230;. And here again, the Supreme Court is wrong on the Second Amendment. And I am going to make that case every chance I get."

https://www.forbes.com/sites/frankm...second-amendment-meaningless/?sh=48d6f76f297c
We all know they just take.
Heller vs DC banned guns
McDonald's versus Chicago banned guns
The Supreme Court gave it back
Only won by 1 vote


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

RideshareDog said:


> Liberals don't want to ban all guns just the assault rifles but nooooooo you guys get your panties in a bunch at any restrictions to your precious gun laws


Not true at all. You can't even get a carry permit for a 18th century flintlock pistol in most leftist enclaves in America.

Leftists only believe in a right to bare arms, not a right to bear arms.

Not that the distinction really matters. Any firearm that is sufficiently useful for self-defense will be sufficiently capable of causing mass harm that leftists will oppose it. People who support the right to bear arms believe we should have the most capable small arms available. In self-defense, you want a gun that shoots fast and holds a lot of bullets, not a gun that shoot slow and will get you killed. That's why SWAT teams will use an MP5 for urban combat and not a slow shooting gun that holds 3 shots like Joe Biden hinted we should be limited to when he posts on his campaign site that the 3 round limit for hunting migratory birds should basically apply everywhere. Biden is also on record being in opposition to 9mm pistols.

Realistically, there isn't much difference in the ability of a person to cause mass death with a 9mm pistol versus an "assault rifle". If you are engaged in combat inside of a structure, the fraction of a second of difference that a full auto firearm will give you may make the difference between killing the person before he can shoot you or him shooting you. But when it comes to mass casualty events, aiming shots individually would probably result in a higher body count most of the time.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Not true at all. You can't even get a carry permit for a 18th century flintlock pistol in most leftist enclaves in America.
> 
> Leftists only believe in a right to bare arms, not a right to bear arms.
> 
> ...


The most offensive part of the whole deal to me is that they don't want to put even repeat gun felons in jail for any meaningful length of time
They ignore what the experts want
In this article it says most of the offenders get probation
Unlike most civilized countries
https://www.chicagotribune.com/news...-gun-sentence-enhancement-20130930-story.html
This guy was a prior felon

We don't want our little gang shooters in jail&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I have no felony record yet, but I hope when I get arrested for a felony-level offense of carrying a firearm in a 2nd Amendment Free Zone they will be similarly lenient on me and they don't try to "make an example of me".


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Note 20 Ultra is 7.33 ounces according to the internet. The Note 9, my phone, is 7.09 ounces. The phone seems super light to me. Maybe by comparison to other modern phones it has some weight to it, but it is much slimmer and lighter than phones I had in high school.
> 
> So to me it seems great... But then I'm also used to carrying pistols in my pocket. I always have at least one in my pocket. My lightest pistols are around 10 ounces, such as the Kel-Tec P32. I never even notice that gun in my pocket it is so light. Same thing with my cell phone. I never notice it at all.
> 
> In fact, pistols that weigh up to 20 ounces aren't too bad at all to carry in my pockets IMO. I've often carried pistols as heavy as 40 ounces in my pocket and that can get a bit annoying, but anything under 20 ounces seems fine to me.


Once voice recognition came out, I just wanted the smaller phones again.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I like the Note Series phones and the huge screens because Samsung has an awesome "S-Pen" that makes the phone into a super cool writing tablet. It is nothing like the awful styluses used for most phones. You could use it to take notes for classes, or draw diagrams, etc.

When I worked on a factory floor it was super useful for drawing things like instruction diagrams, locations of machines with problems, etc.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

RideshareDog said:


> So I bought this phone to test out and there is one major thing that none of the youtube videos pointed out and kind of an obvious thing to mention. How bloody heavy it is. Its really heavy. The heaviest phone I've picked up. Honestly I'm so sick of these online reviews being paid for by the manufacturers. None of them are real. I went and bought a Prius c going by online reviews. Did any of them say how uncomfortable and shit this car is. Nope.
> 
> I'll have to play with it some more to say what else I don't like about.


It's a good idea to go to a Best Buy etc to check out a phone in person, to make sure that you like the size, weight, screen, performance etc, _before_ you buy.

And yes, the Prius C is a nasty little shitbox. Terrible car.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It's a good idea to go to a Best Buy etc to check out a phone in person, to make sure that you like the size, weight, screen, performance etc, _before_ you buy.
> 
> And yes, the Prius C is a nasty little shitbox. Terrible car.


I've done better. But more because we have made stores go curb side pickup because of the high cases in Toronto. So I bought the note 20 ultra and the Samsung s20 fe. I don't like how narrow the fe is. But people seem to like the phone the best. Note 20 has a huge price tag. But I love note phones for their sylus. But I'm also waiting to hear what Samsung has to offer in the s21 line on the 14th. I hear you can buy a sylus for it. It just won't go inside the phone


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

RideshareDog said:


> I've done better. But more because we have made stores go curb side pickup because of the high cases in Toronto. So I bought the note 20 ultra and the Samsung s20 fe. I don't like how narrow the fe is. But people seem to like the phone the best. Note 20 has a huge price tag. But I love note phones for their sylus. But I'm also waiting to hear what Samsung has to offer in the s21 line on the 14th. I hear you can buy a sylus for it. It just won't go inside the phone


Or get a fold 3 as it'll have S pen support for the 3rd generation more expensive model as 2 version will be coming out 2nd half of this year.

Pic below is a fold 2 been mounted on the car. The screen real-estate is amazing for RS if you can afford the price tag 
Big enough to watch tv shows/movies between pings etc.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

RideshareDog said:


> So I bought this phone to test out and there is one major thing that none of the youtube videos pointed out and kind of an obvious thing to mention. How bloody heavy it is. Its really heavy. The heaviest phone I've picked up. Honestly I'm so sick of these online reviews being paid for by the manufacturers. None of them are real. I went and bought a Prius c going by online reviews. Did any of them say how uncomfortable and shit this car is. Nope.
> 
> I'll have to play with it some more to say what else I don't like about.


The touch screen sucks.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

RideshareDog said:


> Well I'm coming off a note 8 which is at 6.8 grams.


The note 8 is 6.88 ounces not grams.

The note 20 is 7.34 oz.

The difference is less than 1/2 oz or 13grams.


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

I actively researched and bought a note 10 plus. In my research I found that the balance of the phone was over all great compared with a note 20 ultra, biggest difference in the 20 vs the 10 was refresh rate, connectivity, and latency. 120hz is no big it just makes scrolling faster while consuming more battery, you can open dev option and speed up the animations and it appears to work in a similar way on the 10. Obviously the camera on the 20 is superior, it also has a big bump and tbh for me it doesn't make too much of a difference, as an average camera user the biggest differences of the camera are negligible. As for the latency they are both fast and responsive, the 20 is something like 9 nano-seconds and the 10 is 45 nano-seconds for me its not really noticeable, both are under a second. I opted for the note 10 plus because of price and because 5g is not the standard yet, as we move towards 5g newer phones will have it but even so 5g isn't rolled out everywhere yet and will take many years to do so.
I upgraded from an LG stylo4 and while I found the note 20 ultra priced from $899-$945 new by hunting prices, after researching for a bit I still decided on the note 10 plus and found it new for $650-$720. So far I've had the phone for 1 week and its amazing.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

TheSorcerer01 said:


> I actively researched and bought a note 10 plus. In my research I found that the balance of the phone was over all great compared with a note 20 ultra, biggest difference in the 20 vs the 10 was refresh rate, connectivity, and latency. 120hz is no big it just makes scrolling faster while consuming more battery, you can open dev option and speed up the animations and it appears to work in a similar way on the 10. Obviously the camera on the 20 is superior, it also has a big bump and tbh for me it doesn't make too much of a difference, as an average camera user the biggest differences of the camera are negligible. As for the latency they are both fast and responsive, the 20 is something like 9 nano-seconds and the 10 is 45 nano-seconds for me its not really noticeable, both are under a second. I opted for the note 10 plus because of price and because 5g is not the standard yet, as we move towards 5g newer phones will have it but even so 5g isn't rolled out everywhere yet and will take many years to do so.
> I upgraded from an LG stylo4 and while I found the note 20 ultra priced from $899-$945 new by hunting prices, after researching for a bit I still decided on the note 10 plus and found it new for $650-$720. So far I've had the phone for 1 week and its amazing.


Samsung moving away from traditional looking phones which has been the tried and tested rectangle shape pieces of slabs for the past decade or more. They've poured billions into the folding concept and ultra thin folding glass. I've like the notes myself got the 8 & 9 was going to get the 1st gen fold but it seem like that was just the beta concept really not even ready for the consumer.

No one had anything good to say about it and I looked high and low. Fold 2 was a drastic improvement and probably worth getting got a friend that bought it for RS & business since he does a lot of quoting so it really easy for him to whip that out on a big screen in front of the customer. For RS get a huge field of vision. Fold 3 will be coming out this year and it going to be even more refined so I'll probably get that before upgrading. Won't have a huge amount of app support for a relatively still new concept phone that the vast majority of people cannot afford.

I think the note days are numbered as power users are going to move onto the fold when they come with S pen and become S pen compatible.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

RideshareDog said:


> Liberals don't want to ban all guns just the assault rifles but nooooooo you guys get your panties in a bunch at any restrictions to your precious gun laws


The current definition of an assault rifle is a made up term from the media and politicians that want to take away gun rights. Semi-Auto rifles are not assault rifles. Assault rifles are machine guns and select fire guns that fire in burst with one pull of the trigger. They are already heavily regulated and financially out of reach for the average gun owner.

From the CDC 2018 for USA: https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/fastats/homicide.htm

[HEADING=3]Firearm homicides[/HEADING]

Number of deaths: 13,958 - A minimal number of deaths in this country and hardly an epidemic or a health crisis as they say.
FBI Data: https://ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u....016/tables/expanded-homicide-data-table-4.xls

Look at the data, Rifles are far below handguns on the list of homicides.

Many Democrats have openly said they want to ban all guns and gun related items. They have also said they know they can't do it all at once so they want to chip away at it little by little. Democrats always want to take away they never want to give.

Silencers/Suppressors are a perfect example. There is absolutely no reason they should be so heavily restricted. Use of them brings gun shot noise down to hearing safe levels. They do not make the guns silent like the movies would make you believe. Most gun shots through a silencer are still way over 100 decibels, the equivalent sound of a motor cycle, snowmobile, lawn mower, subway train or car horn. So why are they still so heavily restricted? Because gun grabbers never give, they only take.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

wallae said:


> The most offensive part of the whole deal to me is that they don't want to put even repeat gun felons in jail for any meaningful length of time
> They ignore what the experts want
> In this article it says most of the offenders get probation


Which is EXACTLY why I am of the opinion that I don't need a permit to carry -- and in my county they are relatively easy to get: no violent arrests? felony convictions? pass a DOJ background check? take a handgun safety class? over 21? You get a permit.
But, since the lefties have demoralized and defunded and basically nutted our cops and clogged the courts, the penalty for getting caught carrying without papers is negligible; or non existent.

The government in Cali almost forces people to make the choice: Outlaw or victim.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

I have a Note 20 Ultra......worse Note there’s ever been, and I’ve owned them all.


----------

